# Hair on the shaft



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm really curious about the hair issue. If some foreskin restoration is done, ie-stretching of shaft skin - would the hair not come up so high on the shaft?
This is something of an issue for us and I would like to know if there's anything we can do about it.

Do intact men have any hair on their shaft at all? You know, just an inch or so up from the base? Or is this only cut men?


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm not sure about foreskin restoration - I would imagine that if the foreskin was restored, that would help this issue.

My dh is intact, and I would say that he has 2-3 random hairs on his penis. It's a bit odd, but not a problem. I only notice them when I am *ahem* down there.







And not even every time - they aren't an issue at all (and certainly aren't pulled down there from higher up).


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

No, I've never noticed any hair on the shaft of any of the intact men I've been with. It all stays at the base and scrotum, where it is supposed to be.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisyuk*
No, I've never noticed any hair on the shaft of any of the intact men I've been with. It all stays at the base and scrotum, where it is supposed to be.

This has been my experience as well.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Is there something that makes this different for intact men than from circ'd men? I ask because it seemed odd to me...hubby is circ'd and has no hair on his shaft. Why would circ'd = hair on shaft? (puzzled)


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I think it's a complication of circumcision where too much skin is taken to accommodate an erection. When flaccid the penis is just drawn closer into the body, but when erect it has nowhere to go, and draws the skin up onto the shaft from the scrotum to accommodate the increase in size. That's why some men who are restoring don't seem to get anywhere for a while, they just seem to get bigger rather than generating anything "extra".


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaduck*
Is there something that makes this different for intact men than from circ'd men? I ask because it seemed odd to me...hubby is circ'd and has no hair on his shaft. Why would circ'd = hair on shaft? (puzzled)

If a man has a tight circ, when he gets an erection the skin around the penis is pulled onto the penis along with the hair on that skin.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay, gotcha...I'm learning as I'm new to the "intactivism" circles...my next boy will remain so. (I have one that was "partially circ'd", long traumatic story...it's in the forum somewhere, and one that is fully circ'd---I honestly thought I was doing the BEST thing at the time) So don't mind me if I ask what seems to be a silly question from time to time.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

maybe i should draw a line on him? like find the base when soft and then encourage an erection and see where the line goes? i'm curious to see if this is what is happening and if maybe he would be willing to stretch a bit to help fix it.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I'm not sure of how the mechanics of this work but it appears that the skin with hair folicles is slowly pulled up onto the penile shaft from the pubic mound and possibly from the scrotum as the boy and his penis grows. Foreskin restoration will have no impact. The skin with the hair stays on the penile shaft. As far as I know, the only way to get the hair off of the penile shaft is by electrolysis or possibly laser treatments. Good luck to any man wanting to have this hair removed. Every instance I have ever heard of that a man has seeked professional removal got a look (and even words to the effect of) like "what kind of pervert are you?" There are home use electrolysis appliances for hair removal. The success of these units is a mixed bag.

There was a study to find out what the incidence of hair on the shaft of circumcised and intact men was. They found out that in their study group, 18% of circumcised men had penile shaft hair and 0% of intact men had it. This was being discussed several years ago on the circumcision discussion site at FatherMag and I ran an informal survey. Of the members there, there were slightly over 20% of the circumcised men and 0% of intact men who had penile shaft hair. I have little doubt the research was correct.

The problem with penile shaft hair is that with a circumcised penis, the shaft skin sleeve is not mobile and slides against the vaginal sphincter. This can be very abrasive and irritating to the woman. It can also make the man's shaft skin raw. Even if there were hair on the shaft of an intact man, it would be far less of a problem since there is far less or no movement against the vaginal sphincter to cause irritation. I can also imagine that it would be far more plesant for the man's partner during oral sex.

Frank


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

My high school boyfriend was intact and had some shaft hair. It was never bothersome until one day he decided he'd try shaving... Heh...


----------



## Oz Daddy (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been chatting to men who are restoring their foreskin and giving them by support in doing so. (Restoration is a lengthy process and many of these men feel betrayed in losing their foreskin in the first place.) Every guy who has had a problem with penile skin before they began restoration have all noticed a big improvement in that area.

One poor guy was botched so badly that now after 2 years of restoring (it can take that long!) he has told me his penis has actually 'straightened' out more and given him the proper length he was always supposed to have. He has also managed to lose the penile skin that was pulling up from his scrotum.

The biggest improvement they have noticed is sensitivity. Many have commented how much their sex life has improved and how their wife has mentioned how much gentler they are. They have noticed that the glans is much smoother (no more calloused look) and have restored the original colour as well.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My dh has a lot of hair on the shaft of his penis and I thought most guys had this issue. I now know it could be because he was circumcised very tightly.


----------



## polarbear (May 6, 2005)

I was loosely circumcised and have inner foreskin over halfway down my average sized shaft. The hair on my shaft reaches up almost halfway to meet the inner foreskin.

I was lurking on another site where they were discussing this last year, and several posters mentioned their confusion about what how hairy a hairy shaft was. My curiosity got the better of me, and I thought I would answer the question based on my own experience.

I waited a couple of weeks to let the (normally shaved) hair grow. My experiment consisted of achieving an erection, marking in felt pen the line around the shaft where the shaft skin meets the abdomen / scrotum at a neutral tension. After the erection subsided, I could still tell where the shaft skin was. (Men may wish to stop reading here) I then proceeded to pluck all the hairs on the shaft side of the line, and keep a tally as I got to each 'ten' count. In total, I counted more the 400 (four hundred) individual hairs that would be on the shaft during arousal.

Other than an average amount of body hair, and only sprinkled back / shoulder hair, I would consider myself to be of average Caucasian hairiness based on locker room observations.

Caused by circumcision? Typical? I don't know.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmmmmmm......I have a question for our male posters: could hair on the shaft be natural for some men? I have read about this being a complication of circumcision, but I know that some men are naturally very hairy, especially Caucasian men. For these individuals, couldn't they have hair on the shaft even if intact? I guess I need to go to a nude beach in Europe and see for myself!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Njeb!


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeosMama*







Njeb!









Off-topic, I have been to clothes-optional events before, and it wasn't the mass orgy that people against nudity seem to think it would be. In fact, there was a lot less staring at each others' bodies than at regular events. Of course, it helped that most of us were overweight and middle-aged.









Back on topic: Actually, that was a serious question; I shouldn't have tried that lame attempt at humor. Would hairy men have hairy shafts, even if intact? I guess what I'm wondering is, is this always a symptom of a too-tight circ. or are some men naturally that way?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I suppose that this would be a better question for the women here. I suspect that most men are like me and have only closely inspected one penis. In other words, I don't have a clue!

With that being said, I did have a few sporadic hairs. Now, I'm not hirsuite but I do have a full chest of hair but the hair on my pubic mound is not thick. It's not much thicker than on my chest and stomach and just from looking, I suspect that with the skin stretching, the greater distance and the placement of the folicles could definitely have been on my pubic mound at one time.

But, I also fall back on the poll I did at FatherMag where not one of the intact men had any hair on their shaft so I must assume there is something to it.

Boy! This is seriously bordering on TMI!







:

Frank


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Well, I've seen quite a few up close







: ..... ok, a lot more than a few up close







:







:, and never seen any with hairs up the shaft.


----------



## movingon (Mar 25, 2005)

I've seen a few more than I like to admit sometimes, too.







However, since I'm across the pond from DaisyUK, the vast majority were circ'd. The intact ones were always textbook. The only ones with extreme bends, hair on the shaft, two different colors, and thick scar tissue were circ'd. (I don't see how these are less gross than a natural foreskin, either...) The really hairy guys had nothing on the shaft, and the one with the most hair on his shaft was not all that hairy. I know that's anecdotal, but I'd bet that shaft hair would be rare on intact men if studies were conducted.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm pretty certain that the fact that I have hair up 2/3 my penis when erect is due to an overly agressive circ. It just goes to reason that when too much skin from the shaft is removed that the penis will attempt to replace it with skin from the groin where the hair is.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Thinking about it, only the circed men I've known have had hair on their shaft. They're also the only ones who get that 'webbing' where the skin from their scrotum reaches halfway up their penis when they've got an erection. And they're the only ones who had bendy erections too (but I've heard that intact guys can be bendy too).


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Hmm...from the descriptions of circed men with hair - totally, completely different from my intact husband. He has a total of maybe 3-4 hairs total (not sure really - I've only noticed the odd hair on occasion), and they are definitely NOT pulled onto the shaft from the pubic hair - they are just there on their own.

Sounds like he's a bit odd! But it's not at all like what the circ'ed guys are describing - I'm sure that must be a result of their circ and not natural.


----------

